# Viper 5901 doesnt 'reset' after alarm triggers



## unbwogable21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a viper 5701 installed, professionally, into my 97 Explorer, and they screwed it up and won't fix it. I'm dealing with that, but meantime, I want to fix it so i can use my vehicle.
Also, I upgraded to a 5901 and rewired the system, so i believe its a misconnected wire, not just a loose one, but I could be wrong. I have checked, and my system has no chip, it the previous owner did but in the wire ring around the igition system (they had a remote starter installed that the new installer removed). My remote start works fine with this ring disconnected.
Here's my problem:
Whenever the alarm sounds, and I turn it off and start the vehicle, the alarm still chirps four times (indicating an alarm triggered in my absence), and the remote still shows the door was triggered or the shock sensor was triggered in my absence. From my experience, when you disarm and/or start your vehicle, it should clear the previous alerts. Not in my case. Alarm sounds once, I can drive the vehicle daily for two weeks and still get an alert when I disarm.
Also, the system doesn't recognize the ignition is on. When I attempt to program the system or add a remote, the procedure involves turning the ignition on at one point. The system doesn't respond. I believe it doesn't recognize that the key is on, and that could be both problems. Wiring connections are below:


H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 Green/Purple 
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) Yellow 
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT Gray/Yellow 
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE) Red/Light Blue - cut 
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE) Red/Light Blue - cut 
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) Yellow 
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 Black/Green **Viper programmed for Accessory2 
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY 87A Not Used 
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) Yellow 
H3/10 NC (no connection) Not Used


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

unbwogable21 said:


> I had a viper 5701 installed, professionally, into my 97 Explorer, and they screwed it up and won't fix it. I'm dealing with that, but meantime, I want to fix it so i can use my vehicle.
> Also, I upgraded to a 5901 and rewired the system, so i believe its a misconnected wire, not just a loose one, but I could be wrong. I have checked, and my system has no chip, it the previous owner did but in the wire ring around the igition system (they had a remote starter installed that the new installer removed). My remote start works fine with this ring disconnected.
> Here's my problem:
> Whenever the alarm sounds, and I turn it off and start the vehicle, the alarm still chirps four times (indicating an alarm triggered in my absence), and the remote still shows the door was triggered or the shock sensor was triggered in my absence. From my experience, when you disarm and/or start your vehicle, it should clear the previous alerts. Not in my case. Alarm sounds once, I can drive the vehicle daily for two weeks and still get an alert when I disarm.
> ...



Hey Un!
I don't need to know your life story,
So the alarm isn't seeing ignition is why you have the four chirps after you disarm it. H3/1 PINK wire from alarm needs to go to a wire(in the steering column/close to it) to the GREEN wire with a PURPLE TRACE(factory wire in your truck). Though you posted the trucks info it does always means that the info in correct, your ignition wire could be a different color I'm saying.
Only way to know is use a test light, poke the wire you think is ignition it will show no power with the key out/off. now install the key and turn it till thwe radio comes on with out starting it, if you have an ignition wire it will show power now. Now try to start the truck, IF you have an ignition wire you will see power on this wire during CRANKING.
Lets go from there.


----------

